# Java-File in Standalone-Anwendung konvertieren



## Rumborak (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand eigentlich ein PlugIn für Eclipse, mit dem man z. B. SWING-Anwendungen in eine Standalone-Anwendung für Windows (.exe) konvertieren kann?

Gibt es sowas ähnliches evtl. auch für Linux?


----------



## The_S (4. Mai 2005)

Such ma danach, das hatten wir jetzt schon sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oft!


----------



## thE_29 (4. Mai 2005)

Das nennt sich Jar File!

nachzulesen in den FAQs oder mit der Suchfunktion!


----------



## Rumborak (4. Mai 2005)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das nennt sich Jar File!
> 
> nachzulesen in den FAQs oder mit der Suchfunktion!



Jou, ist mir bekannt! Das Problem ist nur, daß ich in meiner Applikation auch HTML-Files einlese und die werden dann nicht mit ins JAR-File gepackt! Zumindest geht das mit Eclipse so nicht... oder gibt´s da noch eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## thE_29 (4. Mai 2005)

Also, ich glaub schon das es da irgendwo ne Möglichkeit gibt, inder man sagen, häng das und das File ins Jar File (habe JBuilder und mit dem gehts, und falls es mit Eclipse net geht, habe ich schon wieder eine Begründung mehr das ich diese IDE nicht mag... das und dass es keine Öffnen Funktion hat....)


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (4. Mai 2005)

hihi the_29 

1. geht es definitiv
2. wenn irgendwas nicht geht dann öffnest du die jar mit Winzip oder mit Winrar und fügst die HTML seite ein


----------



## thE_29 (4. Mai 2005)

Dann erklärt ihm mal einer wie das geht!

Beim JBuilder könnt ich das machen, nur die Eclipse user (es gibt ja soviele, nur sehe ich selten einen der anderen das erklärt) sagen nie was wie was in der ...... IDE geht 

Vielleicht ist sie halt doch net so supi  

Aber das ist ein anderes Thema :bae:


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (4. Mai 2005)

bei mir geht es

rechtsklick -> exportieren -> jarfile dann kann hat man ein paar optionen was man alles exportieren will.

hast du mal an ein war-file gedacht , oder wofür hast du html seiten drin ?


----------



## Rumborak (4. Mai 2005)

...also das Dingens ist so eine GUI für ein Framework, bestehen aus lauter Workshops zu einzelnen Java-Themen - und da bin ich halt auf HTML gekommen, weil sich da die ganzen Dokumente sehr leicht formatieren lassen.

Angeklickt hab ich das in Eclipse (Version 3.02) alles schon. Der macht auch überall brav ein Häkchen hin - nur gehen tut das halt dann trotzdem nicht... :bahnhof:


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (4. Mai 2005)

Also mit FatJar (Jar Plugin für Eclipse) geht es definitiv, benutze ich selber (HTML-Seite in Jar als Online-Hilfe anzeigen).


----------



## Rumborak (4. Mai 2005)

0xdeadbeef hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also mit FatJar (Jar Plugin für Eclipse) geht es definitiv, benutze ich selber (HTML-Seite in Jar als Online-Hilfe anzeigen).



Danke für den Tip! Ich werd´s mal ausprobieren....


----------



## Roar (4. Mai 2005)

schau dir mal den eaglemanager an: http://steagleeye.dnsalias.net/


----------



## Rumborak (4. Mai 2005)

Was ist denn eigentlich, wenn er die externen Files zwar alle ins Archiv packt, er aber beim Ausführen der JAR-Datei diese nicht laden kann? Also in Eclipse funktioniert alles prima!


----------

